# 220v GFI Breaker?



## Recall2003 (Nov 22, 2007)

Good Morning,
I installed a 2 Pole or Double pole GFI Breaker over the weekend and it works find but I did'nt know what to hook-up to the pole in the middle that says neutal or common ? I hooked up the *TWO main leads* and the *Pig-Tail *which went to the Ground Bar in the Breaker Box.I left the one pole open or without anything running to it.I have two mains coming from my motor and a ground wire(which I hooked to the ground bar in my breaker Box) and it is grounded to a gound point outside. Can anyone tel me what I need to put in the Center one ,That says neutal ?Thanks,Bill


----------



## craigwatanabe (Jan 28, 2008)

In all new builds 220vac circuits are required to run two sets of ROMEX wire such as 12/3 copper. 

That said you would have your two neutral (black) wires tied together to that pole you described and the two hot (white) wires connected to L1 and L2 with the pigtail on the green ground terminal.


----------

